# CLR rebuildable head for ego one



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/5/15)

Any vendors have stock of this? Not the clr coil head, but the rebuildable deck. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper Hey Bud, SkyBlue has stock of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

As I understand it, you do not get a rebuildable deck. The base stays the same, but you get two types of head units - a CL head and a CLR (rebuildable) head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (19/5/15)

I think I may be confused. Is the CLR coil not the rebuildable coil. So you can choose whether to throw it away when it is done, or rebuild it yourself?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

@Kaizer, yes it is, I'm currently using them in the Twisp, work like a dream, and can be rebuilt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/5/15)

Thanks guys. I understand now. The clr is a coil that is rebuildable. Unlike the previous coil which is also rebuildable, but not meant to be rebuilt? If that's correct. @Philip Dunkley @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marechal (19/5/15)

How to rebuild Ego One CLR Head


----------

